# New skidsteer tires



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

My kanga skidsteer currently has foam filled tires, and needs new ones *badley*. I primarily use it for boaring holes with auger, so traction, tread and drivability are of minimal concern to me. Tires are bald and It's just when I move my trailer with it or steeper wet terrain with load that I'm getting a lot of slipping. My question is this If I put pnumatic tires on it, will it reduce augering stability(bucking, bouncing) or should I stick with foam filled??? TIA


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd say for sure you'll notice more bounce with tires that are not foam filled.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, foam filled tires are not as soft and forgiving as air filled and that weight difference is significant also. The foam adds a few hundred pounds to the weight of the machine.

I have owned a skid steer since 1995 and have always stayed with the air filled tires. I prefer the softer ride, they get better traction, and have better floatation due to less weight. 
Some people say the foam filled is hard on the loader, I don't have any evidence of that, I know guys who only run foam and their loaders hold up fine.

I do however buy very good tires and the highest "ply rating" I can get, higher ply rating = stiffer sidewalls and better stability.

I have been very happy with Firestone's Duraforce, I think they are 8 ply. 10-16.5

What size tires does the Kanga need?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have owned some model Bobcat skidsteer since 1988 and have never used foam filled tires. I would think there would be more bounce but is that a problem in the way you use the machine?

There are now tires out there that have a big web like interior and won't go flat. They seem like they would be more stabile. I can't remeber wh makes them. One company is a company that makes tracks for mini excavators and skidsteers?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.mclarenindustries.com/

They make the loader tires that are solid but have holes in they for cushioning. They are expensive, it'll cost a couple grand to set up a machine with them.

I bought their skid steer tracks w/rubber pads and was very pleased with the results.

I literally dropped my loader at a site, and it was so wet I as soon as I left the pavement the loader was stuck. Bucketed my way out, came back to the shop and put on the Mclaren tracks. Went back the same day and was able to cruise around the site w/ no problems at all!:thumbsup: 

It went from unworkable conditions to... get out of the way, we're workin' here!:thumbup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

A lot of the farmers just put truck tires on their skid steers. Pretty cheap, if cheap is what you're after.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something I think a Kanga is a very small machine with maybe tires the size of a riding mower. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

To J, T and D this input was gold, thank you very much! Like I said, my sole purpose for it is drilling deck footings(manicured lawns 99% of the time), so I want a good solid platform to drill from to get well placed holes. I have a bucket and tiller too, but stability and bounce I'm not really concerned with these implements, just the auger. I use it alot to move my trailer (loaded up) around with too, but lately if the ground isn't bone dry, forget it. So as I stand right now I could very well keep on drilling on my foam nubs, but I can't get any traction for moving the trailer and in wet inclined conditions. Where would I get new tires filled with foam I certainly dont want or need new wheels as well. again TIA:thumbsup:

J it is a mini tire size on it currently are 20x8x10 turf, I'd like to get lugs this time


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Chris 
Happy New Year. If you go to a tire garage that deals with commercial and industrial tires they should be able to hook you up with foaming tires for you. And I just want to mention many a time I wish I had something like your Kanga for doing holes. Good Luck!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Bone Saw, check around for a Service Tire location I think there is one near you.
http://www.sttc.com/Locations.html

They have the capability to "recap" foam filled skid-steer tires, which if they can do your size might be an option.

If not they also can foam fill any tire. I have purchased many sets of tires from them and have always been treated fairly. Check them out I am sure they'll fix you up.

If not try any equipment dealer that handles bobcats or other model skid steer, they will know where to get foam filling from.

Be aware typically the tires and wheels have to be "sent out" not many places do it on site.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Bone Saw, check around for a Service Tire location I think there is one near you.
> http://www.sttc.com/Locations.html
> 
> They have the capability to "recap" foam filled skid-steer tires, which if they can do your size might be an option.
> ...


Thanx a billion for that site, that chester springs shop is right near the curved job I just finnished. I am a virgin to the "needing new tires for a skidder thing" so you guys saved me a whole lot of bumbeling around with it thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to help out.

Let us know how you make out with it. Best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------

